# 1936 Excelsior Motorbike Build



## ballooney (Jan 11, 2021)

So the journey begins...it started with a set of chain tensioners and I thought I would build a bike around them. Kidding...ha ha...it actually started with a motorbike frame that I planned to klunk but couldn’t. Why?  Seemed blasphemous on some level and I proceeded to rationalize spending triple on parts to build it up opposed to finding a complete original bike...you know, the instant gratification kind of bike we all chase.  Instead, I’m heading down the long and winding road hoping to some day move this post over to the “all things schwinn” forum where complete bikes go to be ogled over. 

So here we go...the 36 frame to start with which by the way is not the 36 frame that inspired the build...this one came along and was even nicer so I upgraded before I even started. How about that?














So...aside from this killer frame, not much else to report tonight. I did throw what I had into the cleaner...always blown away at how grimey the pieces are when they go in and how clean they are when the come out...

also completed a gentle cleansing of the badge...



More to come...eventually...this might be a marathon type thread or a sprint depending on the bike gods.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2021)

I've found when building these the faster and further you open the wallet the quicker they come together! V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I've found when building these the faster and further you open the wallet the quicker they come together! V/r Shawn



So true! Admins should make this a sticky!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 12, 2021)

So you’re the guy!
Uggh!


----------



## ballooney (Jan 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I've found when building these the faster and further you open the wallet the quicker they come together! V/r Shawn



Yes, agreed.  These projects tend to go in spurts as well and before you know it the bike comes together.


----------



## ballooney (Jan 12, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> So you’re the guy!
> Uggh!



Yeah, but I'm pretty sure this project will warrant the 'Marty Stamp of Approval' when done 
Plus, you can't score all the cool bikes/parts...bottom feeders need something to subsist on.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey another brother in the trenches!  Lol  
Sometimes I wonder why I do this to myself but then the end result always confirms and validates my passion.  Im currently collecting parts for this early ACE Autocycle myself and its an early "long top spear" version which means it came with a tank originally and makes me extra screwed.  Lol!

Good luck bud!


----------



## ballooney (Jan 12, 2021)

Badge mounted and cups courtesy of @Dave K ... thanks Dave.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 13, 2021)

I'll be watching this one, a great project, I have a similar frame with the same paint scheme but not anywhere as nice as yours, 
Subscribed. 

Rafael


----------



## ballooney (Jan 13, 2021)

A little more progress tonight...36 crank...check! Thanks @onecatahula !  Had the chainring...perfect match.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 14, 2021)

Fantastic-my favorite bike!


----------



## ballooney (Jan 14, 2021)

I’m on a pretty good run here...but can’t sustain nightly updates since I’m about to run out of parts.  Fork mounted tonight.


----------



## ballooney (Jan 22, 2021)

Torrington Deco stem and crossbars on board...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 23, 2021)

uwww-yeah! nice. i like those stems but i have broken 7 to date over a 40 year period. broke one last year. broke two in the past just getting them on bars! others broke riding and hit a drive-way curb or pot hole in the road. the main reason schwinn made their own stem. lately there have been horns showing up-hope you snagged one. jafco has the repro bracket for the stem top for ea/delta horn. ''he may be out of them''.......


----------



## ballooney (Jan 23, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> uwww-yeah! nice. i like those stems but i have broken 7 to date over a 40 year period. broke one last year. broke two in the past just getting them on bars! others broke riding and hit a drive-way curb or pot hole in the road. the main reason schwinn made their own stem. lately there have been horns showing up-hope you snagged one. jafco has the repro bracket for the stem top for ea/delta horn. ''he may be out of them''.......



What's an alternative that would be correct for a '36?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 23, 2021)

ballooney said:


> What's an alternative that would be correct for a '36?



Although you could run a forged steel stem like the Wald #2 or#3(which have been main-stays since the turn of the century)......the "correct-o-mundo" stem is the Torrington 't' deco pot-metal stem you are running. Anything else would just not look right.


----------



## Jon Olson (Jan 24, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> uwww-yeah! nice. i like those stems but i have broken 7 to date over a 40 year period. broke one last year. broke two in the past just getting them on bars! others broke riding and hit a drive-way curb or pot hole in the road. the main reason schwinn made their own stem. lately there have been horns showing up-hope you snagged one. jafco has the repro bracket for the stem top for ea/delta horn. ''he may be out of them''.......



My bracket is from JAF/CO.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 26, 2021)

Ooo, yes. 


ballooney said:


> Torrington Deco stem and crossbars on board...



o


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 26, 2021)

I’ve got one of each style of pre war Schwinn and this style rides the BEST. Loving the build. Bar and stem combo...❤️


----------



## ballooney (Feb 17, 2022)

Well it has been a bit...lot of bike movement in the last year but not on this one.  At least not directly...a few donor bikes along the way which finally landed a killer set of fenders so this build is back on again.  Wheels are cleaned up, hubs rebuilt, and a new set of John's chain treads...starting to look like a bike!


----------



## ballooney (Feb 18, 2022)

Drivetrain and rear end complete…


----------



## ballooney (Feb 19, 2022)

Closer…bike can stand on it’s own now!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 19, 2022)

Nice work!
It’s looking really good!
I’ve also been running the pot metal Torrington stem on mine, but have always had this little voice telling me, that I shouldn’t be riding the bike with it on there.
It’ll be one of those nagging regrets you’ll have, when you’re nursing the broken collarbone over the Summer.
I haven’t changed mine out yet either, but I know I should.
Any aftermarket accessory stem from the period would be technically correct.
Personally, I think the Torrington Swan stem looks the best, with the pancake horn attached.
But the Wald #3 is also tried and true, and looks good, if no pancake horn is to be used.
As a joke, we like to say,
“Friends don’t let friends ride with pot metal stems.”
But, a dislocated thumb and a broken collarbone is no joke.
With that said, I’m thinking I better get out there and change that stem!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 19, 2022)

WOW!  Fantastic preservation Steve! Beautiful motorbike!


----------



## ballooney (Feb 19, 2022)

Next step...the tank.  This entire project was inspired by this beautiful tank.  I swapped some parts around on my existing bikes, sourced other parts, bought donor bikes, etc.  All to dial this Motorbike in.  Literally pillaged all my best parts for this build...I think it was worth it.  Still have to dial it in...tank straps are too shiny, Morrow hubs give me trouble and the bike ghost pedals so need to deal with that and the drop stand has been "altered" (see huge rivets) in a way that doesn't correctly articulate with the rear fender clip--pushes the rear fender out way to far that will eventually spit the fender.  I'll need to find another drop stand for flat braces...hit me up if you have one.

Without further adieu...the nearly completed 1936 Excelsior Motorbike:


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 19, 2022)

Fantastic job !


----------



## ballooney (Feb 19, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> WOW!  Fantastic preservation Steve! Beautiful motorbike!



Thanks Tyler.


----------



## ballooney (Feb 19, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Nice work!
> It’s looking really good!
> I’ve also been running the pot metal Torrington stem on mine, but have always had this little voice telling me, that I shouldn’t be riding the bike with it on there.
> It’ll be one of those nagging regrets you’ll have, when you’re nursing the broken collarbone over the Summer.
> ...



Yeah, Tyler has forewarned me but the T stem looks so cool!  I’ll swap it out with a Wald 3 eventually…just need to stare at the bike as built for a bit first.


----------



## ballooney (Feb 19, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Fantastic job !



Thanks Mark.  Shy of your secret sauce, I cleaned it up the best I could.


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Feb 20, 2022)

Killer Schwinn Motorbike Steve. I dig it, the color, the ‘36 year, so cool. Very well done my friend.


----------



## Kato (Feb 20, 2022)

Fantastic job - 10 !!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 20, 2022)

Great work , nice detail , black is BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 20, 2022)

That tank is outstanding. Nice work!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 20, 2022)

ballooney said:


> Next step...the tank.  This entire project was inspired by this beautiful tank.  I swapped some parts around on my existing bikes, sourced other parts, bought donor bikes, etc.  All to dial this Motorbike in.  Literally pillaged all my best parts for this build...I think it was worth it.  Still have to dial it in...tank straps are too shiny, Morrow hubs give me trouble and the bike ghost pedals so need to deal with that and the drop stand has been "altered" (see huge rivets) in a way that doesn't correctly articulate with the rear fender clip--pushes the rear fender out way to far that will eventually spit the fender.  I'll need to find another drop stand for flat braces...hit me up if you have one.
> 
> Without further adieu...the nearly completed 1936 Excelsior Motorbike:
> View attachment 1573223View attachment 1573224View attachment 1573225View attachment 1573226View attachment 1573227View attachment 1573228View attachment 1573229





I'd call that one a "Home Run"!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 20, 2022)

KILLER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!🤓


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 20, 2022)

Very nicely done !!! Goes to show that patience is Key to success !!!
Great example …😎👍
Bob


----------



## nick tures (Feb 20, 2022)

lots of time and effort but defiantly worth it !! Nice Job !!


----------



## ballooney (Feb 20, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> That tank is outstanding. Nice work!!!



Thanks...your tank found a good home 😀


----------



## ballooney (Feb 27, 2022)

Added the delta gangway and repop button switch…just for show.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice the pancake horn/button def raises the bar.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Mar 3, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Although you could run a forged steel stem like the Wald #2 or#3(which have been main-stays since the turn of the century)......the "correct-o-mundo" stem is the Torrington 't' deco pot-metal stem you are running. Anything else would just not look right.






cyclingday said:


> “Friends don’t let friends ride with pot metal stems.”
> But, a dislocated thumb and a broken collarbone is no joke




I too love the look of the art deco "pot metal" stem and will run mine with one when I do final assembly, but I prefer to live vicariously through others when it comes to their hardships; a broken collarbone? I'll pass.
Makes me think Marty!

I can appreciate the burden of parting one of these together, it just makes no cents. Beautiful build!


----------



## ballooney (Mar 20, 2022)

Made some final adjustments…leveled the bars so the delta gangway rides in front of the cross bar and ditched the drop stand as it was going to split the fender. Maybe not catalog correct but close and have the drop stand on the shelf and in the ready.  Also rebuilt the morrow hub a second time…still ghost pedals…ugh!  Has me longing for a new departure!


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 20, 2022)

That really turned out great. @mr.cycleplane on the Morrow


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 20, 2022)

steve-what a cool bike! add one of the lost motion washer/rings-see morrow tutorial rap in all things schwinn on cabe.


----------



## ballooney (Mar 20, 2022)

Thanks Tyler...I'll look for that tutorial.   Hope it's as simple as adding a washer.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 20, 2022)

like the tutorial says...it is the dealers 'quick dirty fix'....could be lots of worn parts-sometimes just adjustment. give a call.


----------

